# Nova Friburgo (RJ) - completando a trinca da Região Serrana do Rio



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Fotos tiradas ontem (24).

Também curtam e comentem (por favor ): Teresópolis e Petrópolis. Vamos revitalizar esse fórum moçada, SSC não é só para discutir política. 

1 - 












2 - 












3 - 












4 - 












5 - 












6 - 












7 - 












8 -












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - 












15 - 












16 - 












17 - 












18 - 












19 - 












20 - 












21 - 












22 - 












23 - 












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 -












28 - 












29 - 












30 - 












31 - 












32 - 












33 - 












34 - 












35 - 












36 - 












37 - 












38 - 












39 - 












40 - 












41 - 












42 - 












43 - 












44 - 












45 - 












46 - 












47 - 












48 - 












49 - 












50 - 












51 - 












52 - 












53 - 












54 - 












55 - 












56 -












57 - 












58 - 












59 -













Comentem!!!


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Cidades de serra sempre são melhores. Ótimos registros.
Tudo limpo, zelado, funcional.


#57:lol:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Quantos anos que não vejo thread de NF por aqui. Impossível não lembrar de várias passagens da minha vida, como minha mãe sempre afim de comprar roupas aí na cidade; as terriveis enchentes de 2011; viagens, etc...

E lembro sempre do forista que era de lá e sumiu.


Suas fotos são ótimas Lorram. Adoro teus threads. Forte abraço!


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Como é linda a nossa região serrana!!!


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Bateu uma nostalgia.
Adoro NF, muito verde, e residenciais baixinhos charmosos
E essa foto 57 kkkk


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!



O Natalense said:


> Cidades de serra sempre são melhores. Ótimos registros.
> Tudo limpo, zelado, funcional.
> 
> #57:lol:


Isso. :yes:



Ice Climber said:


> Quantos anos que não vejo thread de NF por aqui. Impossível não lembrar de várias passagens da minha vida, como minha mãe sempre afim de comprar roupas aí na cidade; as terriveis enchentes de 2011; viagens, etc...
> 
> E lembro sempre do forista que era de lá e sumiu.
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado!

Acho que tinham dois foristas: um (com certeza) era o Fernando_Brasil, outro era (acho) o Bucs.

Ambos eram da velha nata do fórum. Pena que desapareceram.



Luiz Fernando XD said:


> Como é linda a nossa região serrana!!!


Sem dúvida. :bow:



WallyP said:


> Bateu uma nostalgia.
> Adoro NF, muito verde, e residenciais baixinhos charmosos
> E essa foto 57 kkkk


Praça do Viagra. É melhor que os quiosques de aposentados das praças daqui. :laugh:


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

linda linda linda linda!!!!


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Muito bonita a cidade! As fotos com locais arborizados e com casas mais antigas são as melhores. Belos jardins em alguns pontos. 

Só ficou ruim algumas fotos que mostraram muitas fiações, mas isso é típico das cidades brasileiras.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Gostei de Nova Friburgo, acho bem interessantes as cidades serranas.

Na minha percepção as mais "conhecidas" dessa região são Petrópolis e Teresópolis, quando se fala em região serrana do Rio são elas que me vem a cabeça.

Nova Friburgo tem uma cara de Santa Catarina.. achei parecido com alguns lugares de lá haha

Belas imagens, gostei especialmente das fotos 49 e a 50, o rio com as árvores no entorno e as ruas de pedra. Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Muito bom ver Nova Friburgo por aqui. 

A região serrana do Rio é sensacional.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Gostei muito, a cidade me agradou bastante e os registros estão ótimos. Bem organizada e limpa.

Como é o frio de Nova Friburgo comparado com as duas outras serranas, lorrampava?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Creio que seja a mais fria das três.

Obrigado!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Minha segunda cidade, amo Friburgo a suíça brasileira, já deve ter uns dois anos que eu subo a serra todos os finais de semana para casa da minha mãe, se mudou p cidade, e para curtir seu clima sempre ameno a frio, e seus ótimos restaurantes!!
Parabéns pelas fotos!!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Kehrwald said:


> Gostei muito, a cidade me agradou bastante e os registros estão ótimos. Bem organizada e limpa.
> 
> Como é o frio de Nova Friburgo comparado com as duas outras serranas, lorrampava?


Friburgo é mais frio que suas irmãs Petrópolis e Teresópolis, a cidade fica numa altitude maior que as outras, Friburgo é uma das áreas urbanas mais fria do estado Rio.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

fernando-mota said:


> Minha segunda cidade, amo Friburgo a suíça brasileira, já deve ter uns dois anos que eu subo a serra todos os finais de semana para casa da minha mãe, se mudou p cidade, e para curtir seu clima sempre ameno a frio, e seus ótimos restaurantes!!
> Parabéns pelas fotos!!


Obrigado!


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

Acho Friburgo a mais interessante das três grandes cidades serranas do Rio justamente por quase não ser lembrada e não ser tão turística como as outras. Uma coisa que me incomoda muito nas cidades serranas do Rio é o excesso de fio pra tudo quanto é lado, se ao menos a fiação da região central dessas cidades fosse aterrada, elas ficariam muito, mas muito mais bonitas, principalmente Friburgo e Teresópolis..


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Estava vendo a altitude, 846m. É alta mesmo.


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Bonita cidade, visitar a região serrana do Rio está nos meus planos para o ano que vem. Parabéns pelo registro!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Obrigado!


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

ticosk8 said:


> Acho Friburgo a mais interessante das três grandes cidades serranas do Rio justamente por quase não ser lembrada e não ser tão turística como as outras. Uma coisa que me incomoda muito nas cidades serranas do Rio é o excesso de fio pra tudo quanto é lado, se ao menos a fiação da região central dessas cidades fosse aterrada, elas ficariam muito, mas muito mais bonitas, principalmente Friburgo e Teresópolis..


Minha experiência é que cidades serranas ou estâncias climáticas em qualquer lugar do país é que você oscila entre cidades com ótimas experiências e bom custo benefício com cidades com boa estrutura, mas caras e com jeitão meio de shopping. 

Infelizmente as prefeituras perdem muitos recursos descuidando dessas coisas...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

andken said:


> Minha experiência é que cidades serranas ou estâncias climáticas em qualquer lugar do país é que você oscila entre cidades com ótimas experiências e bom custo benefício com cidades com boa estrutura, mas caras e com jeitão meio de shopping.
> 
> Infelizmente as prefeituras perdem muitos recursos descuidando dessas coisas...


Friburgo tem atrações e estabelecimentos espalhados por todo o município. Diferente de Petrópolis, com o seu Centro Histórico que é referência nacional, a região central de Friburgo tem aparência de uma cidade mais "comum", por assim dizer. Pesa ainda mais o fato de ser uma cidade bem mais afastada da capital do que Petrópolis ou Teresópolis, o que torna o roteiro para conhecer o município um pouco mais complexo...

O mobiliário urbano também tem a aparência datada (não está ruim, mas parece que a cidade parou nos anos 80).


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

lorrampaiva said:


> Friburgo tem atrações e estabelecimentos espalhados por todo o município.


Falo de municipios brasileiros no geral e pela minha experiência Brasil afora. Sabe aquele meme de "raizXnutella"? Parece que as estâncias, em especial de montanha, só sabem oferecer coisas aos turistas nestes dois extremos.... hno:



> O mobiliário urbano também tem a aparência datada (não está ruim, mas parece que a cidade parou nos anos 80).


Sim, parece que não mudou nada desde da última vez que eu fui para Nova Friburgo, no inicio dos anos 90. Parece que foi Marty McFly que tirou as fotos...


----------

